# Choptank in Jan, because I'm THAT desperate to fish!



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrived at about 9:30 AM at Denton. Tide was on it's way out and actually turned by around 11:00.

Used green worms and caught 9 fish. Mostly small yellows, a channel and a couple of bullheads. Water was clear considering all the rain. 

First fish threw the hook - felt like a big cat. Blue? Not sure if they even have any, but that's what it felt like. Was very heavy and actually pulled a little line (was using 17 lb Cajun Red).

Over-all a very fun (but cold) morning.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey, at least you're out there fishing. Better than most of us can say. I'm just waiting for the shad to show in the Potomac, followed by the stripers in the Bay.


----------



## Krachodile (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey, at least your fishing and at least they're biting! Might just make the drive to get in on the action and shake off some of this cabin fever!


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Good report, Stank Pete! Motivates me to embrace winter fishing even more!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

MisterBrown said:


> Good report, Stank Pete! Motivates me to embrace winter fishing even more!


On nice days in the winter, you can really clean up - today was pretty good for almost no budget. worms and $6.00 for toll. 

The trick is to find moving water that pumps the deeper, warmer water up to where you can fish it - not always about the power plants; I out-fished those guys today, for the most part. 

A thermometer will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

sand flea said:


> Hey, at least you're out there fishing. Better than most of us can say. I'm just waiting for the shad to show in the Potomac, followed by the stripers in the Bay.


Who are you and why do you keep trolling my threads??? 

Consider yourself reported.



Take me with you ... you know ... as long as you aren't some serial killer or whatever.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice Pete!

Grady Black and I went to ft washington looking for blues but no love for us. Thought with the water depth close to 70' and some current the cats would be batting.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> Nice Pete!
> 
> Grady Black and I went to ft washington looking for blues but no love for us. Thought with the water depth close to 70' and some current the cats would be batting.


They may have been more shallow.

It rained Friday and Sat pretty much all day, Subsequently it threw a lot of warmer water into the river. 

Wintertime, fish would rather be warm than well fed, so they avoid the places where they can get a free meal and opt instead for water that has less food, but is warmer. 

They will come out to feed under the right conditions - like a warm spell, or a place where the _cold water mixes with the warm water._


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

you give hope to all those sitting at home(or work -.- )that long to wet some lines during this winter...

nice fish!


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

I wish I could have gotten out today.... it was nice. Oh man, I need another license don't I...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Stinky_Pete said:


> They may have been more shallow.
> 
> It rained Friday and Sat pretty much all day, Subsequently it threw a lot of warmer water into the river.
> 
> ...


I think GBs garlic soaked kielbasa spooked them


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> I think GBs garlic soaked kielbasa spooked them


Also, avoid very loud farting - this scares the hell out of them.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Now you tell me!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Pete, I heard a rumour that vegans don't fart. Or maybe I heard that they fart more. Either way, I know I heard something about vegans and farts. Or maybe it was vegetarians. And maybe it wasn't about farting. Or maybe it was. No, it was. I think. Can't remember.

Isn't fishing illogical, from an existential perspective?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Pete, I heard a rumour that vegans don't fart. Or maybe I heard that they fart more. Either way, I know I heard something about vegans and farts. Or maybe it was vegetarians. And maybe it wasn't about farting. Or maybe it was. No, it was. I think. Can't remember.
> 
> Isn't fishing illogical, from an existential perspective?


Wrong thread ... dummy.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

No, no... It's the right topic. It's just the wrong words in the right topic.

But then again, maybe vegans do fart more.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> No, no... It's the right topic. It's just the wrong words in the right topic.
> 
> But then again, maybe vegans do fart more.


MOOOOOM! He's BAAAAACK!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not bad. At least you're getting out. With the new move, I'm done til Spring.


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

nice, wish I was fishing. mucho trabajo, poquito dinero.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Pete, I waiting just a bit longer .


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Well ur catching fish man!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WTG Pete. I missed most of 2012 and all of 2013 fishing because of some serious health reasons so I'm really chomping at the bit to get back on the water now that I have a clean bill of health. I might just ride over to Denton Saturday after next and see if I can catch a few of those cold water cats. Thanks for posting the pics. That YP looks like eatin' size.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> WTG Pete. I missed most of 2012 and all of 2013 fishing because of some serious health reasons so I'm really chomping at the bit to get back on the water now that I have a clean bill of health. I might just ride over to Denton Saturday after next and see if I can catch a few of those cold water cats. Thanks for posting the pics. That YP looks like eatin' size.


Sorry to hear about that Cat, but glad you're better! Been busy driving a cab and haven't had a lot of time - that will change come spring.


----------

